# OSS Manuals



## AWP (Apr 19, 2016)

Courtesy of USASOC:

MANUALS

OSS Homepage

HOME

A sample from one of the Primers pages. I cut my teeth on a method used by the Jeds, the Blind Transmission Broadcast using 5 letter groups and one-time pads.

Communications



> The communicators were the ‘unsung’ members of the clandestine service, providing critical command and control nodes. They worked in every theater that the OSS operated in and operated the radios for groups and teams. Communications to elements behind enemy lines was critical. Radios were used to arrange resupply, coordinate field operations, and transmit time-sensitive intelligence. Radio personnel staffed twenty-six OSS message centers in fifteen countries. These centers served as the OSS information clearing houses, receiving messages from the field teams, relaying them to commanders and OSS headquarters, and issued orders and instructions to groups in the field. U.S. Army Special Forces realized the critical need for communications specialists with advanced training at all levels—ODA, ODB, ODC, and the Group. The SF communications sergeant, MOS 18 Echo designation, fills that need.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 19, 2016)

I never ceased to be amazed at reading this stuff.  The OSS was an amazing unit with such an eclectic group of people.


----------



## Etype (Apr 27, 2016)

Good share, thanks.


----------



## Brill (Apr 28, 2016)

MD has a lot of OSS history.

https://www.cia.gov/library/center-...OSS Training in WWII-with notes-web-19Jun.pdf


----------

